# Ice get together



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

As Minnowhead proved last night, the slob walleye are for the taking off the Erie breakwalls. Would like to try and get a group of OGF guys together for an early dinner Thursday in Lorain and hit the breakwall for them slobs. Thursday high of 60, low 40 with 0% chance of rain. Could be an epic night. Early dinner probably needs to be 3:30 @ the latest as we need to be on the wall by 4:30/5 to beat the crowds. Who's in ?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would be swimming with those fish if I went on Christmas Eve good luck guys


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes X2 ^^^^^^^


laynhardwood said:


> I would be swimming with those fish if I went on Christmas Eve good luck guys


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

If I went I would be living in the shed.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Same here I'd love to but the wife would murder me.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I still got the boat out hopefully going a couple times this week


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe Saturday then guys. See how the weather goes


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll most likely be up wednsday morning in the boat of wednsday night casting


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

After Christmas for me. Prob New Years weekend. Let me know..


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Going up in the morning to huron. I'll let u boys know how it goes


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a good time of year for that area


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Been killing em over there the past 3 weeks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Always fun when a plan comes together


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep, sucks were boat fishing in almost January but gotta make the best of what were dealt.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey lovin im thinking on trying it out i have never fished off the break walls in Erie so what kind of tackle and bait do i need. i will be coming from Toledo what break wall would i be fishing?


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm in Delaware and I'd have to skip work, can't afford that. Gotta pay them bills!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

walleyehunter said:


> Hey lovin im thinking on trying it out i have never fished off the break walls in Erie so what kind of tackle and bait do i need. i will be coming from Toledo what break wall would i be fishing?


Husky jerk 14s, perfect 10s, xraps, etc.... Just about any minnow bait or stick bait. A lot of guys use noodle rods, I use a crappie rod. More fun to fight on a lighter weight rod.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Got our 12 today Ray. No hawgs all nice eaters biggest around 6 lbs


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet catch Justin. Looks like I'll be able to go this Friday evening if your up for it. Lovin is looking like he can get out too.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Negative my friend. Family stuff all day Friday until late at night


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done you can only catch the ones that bite.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks Erieangler51 i live near bass pro in Rossford i will look for these there. Merry Christmas all nice catch


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> Nicely done you can only catch the ones that bite.


Had 12 bites landed 12 fish. Normally I loose 1 or 2 but didn't today. 2 doubles made things interesting with snap weights and planer boards but we got all 4 fish in.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Gotta love those fire drills


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya they suck sometimes but when you get all the fish it its a good feeling. Had 7 of 8 rods go off out east on my buddies boat 1 time. That was a cluster but still managed to land 6.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

8 rods! Hmmmmm..


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

4 guys. It's hard to do in choppy weather. 4 boards and 4 dipsys. Or 6 boards and 2 dipsys if it's calmer.


----------

